# Physical Activity?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My 14 yr old is currently taking a weekly Budokai class and he is in Civil Air Patrol. So he is getting some outside exercise. However, I would really like to quit the Budokai class because of the people that run it. Just too much drama. I'm at a loss as to what else to have him to do. My local YMCA doesn't have anything that interests him, we already checked there. I've been trying to find another form of martial arts, but I don't know enough about them to make an informed decision. Any ideas? We live close enough to a bigger city (Lexington) that I should be able to find something, just don't know what to look for. 

TIA


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My DS loves taking TaiKwonDo. Also, not sure about the churches in your area, but some in ours have sports teams the kids can join like soccer and baseball.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

BJJ (brazilian jiu jitsu ) is one of the best martial arts in the world. There's a place called 'four seasons martial arts' in lexington that has good instruction.


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

Ohh! I take Taekwondo. Thrice a week. Its a great working. I've become more flexible and plus, I can now protect myself.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

When looking for another martial arts class I would say the specific style isn't as important as finding out from the people who go there about the costs, quality of instruction, how often things get changed, and general reliability of those who run the program.

When talking about costs find out about belt test fees, extra event fees. equipment, and class fees.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! We tried to make it work at his current dojo, but we just can't handle them. This time there was an incident witnessed by my friend's son, who is also in the class. Since we pay monthly and have no obligation I have decided to just start the new year without them. 

Santa brought the family a xbox for Christmas and I bought a workout game so I'm gonna have him do some of the workouts on it. And we will just keep looking for something local. I don't mind driving to another county, but the price has to be low enough for me to be able to afford the gas too. 



Pink_Carnation said:


> When looking for another martial arts class I would say the specific style isn't as important as finding out from the people who go there about the costs, quality of instruction, how often things get changed, and general reliability of those who run the program.
> 
> When talking about costs find out about belt test fees, extra event fees. equipment, and class fees.


The cost is the main thing that is making it hard to find something. Like I said above the cost of the class and gas has to be affordable. I've been shocked by the testing and belt prices. Especially the ones that have mandatory testing. 

Thanks y'all


----------

